# [V] Turtle Beach PX4 +neu+



## nutrition87 (21. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,

biete euch hier ein Turtle Beach PX4 was noch nie gebraucht wurde an

steht jetzt schon länger bei mir daheim aber bin mit meinem Logitech fast komplett zufrieden daher sehe ich kein nutzen für das gute headset 
was ja bei amazon ein stolzen preis hat

abholen wäre möglich (raum hessen/ffm) nähere infos per pn
oder versicherter versand via DHL auch kein Problem

falls jemand Bilder möchte kein problem lade ich dann natürlich auch noch hoch


----------

